

Ask HN: Thoughts on davemcclure Twitter rant - doppenhe

PG response: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;pbs.twimg.com&#x2F;media&#x2F;B_11Z1RWEAAptKo.png<p>How do founders feel about this? Of course we all want to create win situations for all but what are other solutions?
======
pedalpete
Here's a link to Dave McClure's feed at this point, rather than the image.
[https://twitter.com/davemcclure/status/575740698391134208](https://twitter.com/davemcclure/status/575740698391134208)

Sam Altman's response is in there, I don't see anything from PG, so not sure
why you have PG response, unless you're PG is not meaning Paul Graham.

I think McClure's point has a small bit of validity, but Altman's response
really hits it on the head. As a VC he knows 7 out of 10 investments aren't
going to return, 2 will return at 1.yX (not sure what why is) and the last one
will return 50++X.

Investors of course don't want to loose money, but they are supposed to be out
there getting big fish, not trying to grab all the minnows.

~~~
doppenhe
the image was from PG's twitter but it looks like he deleted it.

and +1 to your response - it came off as whiny from McClure 10 seconds after
he said he was a greedy capitalist. What gives?

All for everybody acting in their best interest but seems hypocritical of him
the way he presented the rant.

I do believe founders should look our for early investors - but thats what pro
rata rights should be used for.

